# Car door protection in a garage



## SCOTT1 (Apr 14, 2007)

I am looking for a something to go on my garage wall to stop my car door from getting damaged when i open it, i have googled it but not really impressed in what i found.

im sure you guys have got something on your walls to protect your pride and joys doors,

any help, advice and links would be great.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Thick carpet.


----------



## mrbloke (Oct 13, 2010)

+1 as above


----------



## OCDDetailer (May 17, 2011)

I have stuck a bit of old carpet on mine. Works a treat.


----------



## bero1306 (Jan 24, 2011)

AG Large Mouse Mat on either side of my garage. :thumb:


----------



## wbessada (Oct 17, 2011)

This kind of thing...
http://www.halfords.com/webapp/wcs/...l Wall Mounted Door Protector&source=shopping


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

piece of carpet or foam should do the trick.


----------



## grant motox (Dec 30, 2010)

i put carpet on mine... Helps keep the walls a little warmer as well.


----------



## losi_8_boy (Aug 29, 2009)

B&Q pipe wrapping stuff, cut it in half


----------



## asifsarwar (Mar 28, 2010)

Raceglaze do a garage door protector bought two of them perfect in every way!


----------



## Rob_Quads (Jul 17, 2006)

Thick Carpet - Got some in mine and it works perfectly. If you want to get really anal, Thick carpet with a micro fibre stuck to it to make sure you don't scratch the paint with the carpet


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

Quality Save sell Hi Vis strips of dense foam with sticky pads on it for just this job and are around 2' long and 2 in a pack for a couple of quid. They do look very neat though


----------



## SCOTT1 (Apr 14, 2007)

thanks guys do you have links for these items please, the halfords one look good but bit bulky though.


----------



## Dixondmn (Oct 12, 2007)

carpet, polystyrene, or keep an eye out in Lidl, they often sell a reel of door protection stuff for this specific purpose.


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

I cant find Qualitysave on the net so no link I am afraid


----------



## apmaman (Jun 8, 2010)

Lidl has some stuff in 2m rolls. 

It was a dense foam, much like an anti-slip mat which stuck onto the wall. Pretty good as I dont intend on swinging open doors in the garage anyway.


----------



## scotty44 (Aug 21, 2008)

As said already, copper pipe with foam, fixed to the wall.... cheap as chips aswell :thumb:

Like this....









Fixed with a few of these....


----------



## ShampooEfficient (Jan 19, 2008)

Couple of rubber car mats screwed to the wall.


----------



## Conri (May 5, 2011)

Cannoncarmats.co.uk do a rubber wall mounted strip,its called door safe


----------



## Bond (May 23, 2008)

One from Raceglaze gets my vote - got one in the garage and wouldn't be without it now


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

I assume it's this one you chaps are referring to:

http://www.raceglaze.co.uk/race-glaze/door-protector-pad-bump-prevention-in-garage/


----------



## lofty (Jun 19, 2007)

I've got carpet underlay fitted to the walls of my garage,works a treat and looks ok too.Something like this.
http://www.screwfix.com/p/medium-carpet-underlay-80lb-waffle/64634;jsessionid=v1CNPCyScFd1Vhr2MpRbq12Jd3hLGWhyhw28flV2Yr9z35pJ1tTv!575514081
if your a member of Costco they do an interlocking matting which would also work well


----------



## OILRS (Oct 26, 2008)

I use a old rug mite change it now lookin at this thread
got me worryed lol :thumb:


----------



## ShampooEfficient (Jan 19, 2008)

OILRS said:


> I use a old rug mite change it now lookin at this thread
> got me worryed lol :thumb:


I would kill for that much door opening space!


----------



## CM TDI (Oct 26, 2011)

Do you guys not worry about damaging your seat bolsters squeezing in and out of your car when in the garage.

I do it as carefully as i can but im sure the bolster takes more of a battering than getting in and out with ample space.

Ive been tempted to climb through the boot a few times but I think that would cause even more damage!


----------



## Rob_Quads (Jul 17, 2006)

CM TDI said:


> Do you guys not worry about damaging your seat bolsters squeezing in and out of your car when in the garage.


No - While I do try and keep my car looking as good as possible its still a car. If it gets worn by me using it, it gets worn.


----------



## OILRS (Oct 26, 2008)

CM TDI said:


> Do you guys not worry about damaging your seat bolsters squeezing in and out of your car when in the garage.
> 
> I do it as carefully as i can but im sure the bolster takes more of a battering than getting in and out with ample space.
> 
> Ive been tempted to climb through the boot a few times but I think that would cause even more damage!


I try not to worry about it mate the seat is hard to get out of anyway lol


----------



## Russ and his BM (Jan 1, 2008)

A piece of wood with an old towel wrapped round it would suffice, surely? And it would be free...


----------



## DD1 (Apr 25, 2011)

I got this stuff off ebay, not the thickest in the world but enough to stop paint to wall contact :thumb:


----------



## redrob (Oct 8, 2011)

Tesco keep fit mat, sliced down the middle and you end up with two bits each 6' x 1' stick to wall with can of spray adhesive.......job done


----------



## mrbloke (Oct 13, 2010)

ShampooEfficient said:


> I would kill for that much door opening space!


I would kill to get my car garaged!:detailer:


----------



## ffrs1444 (Jun 7, 2008)

Any links for these brackes dont know the name



scotty44 said:


> As said already, copper pipe with foam, fixed to the wall.... cheap as chips aswell :thumb:
> 
> Like this....
> 
> ...


----------



## paranoid73 (Aug 5, 2009)

Camping mat glued to a cheap pine shelf screwed to the wall.


----------

